# Smokewagon leather holsters



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2019)

One of our Capt Quirk, Keith, is a dang good leather smith!!  He made me a knife sheath not long back and I ask about a custom holster, he said show me what you want!!!! 

It took me a few months but I sent him some pics and in about a week I got this in the mail!!!!!! I have always carried IWB but have always had cheap holsters. He built this for my 1911 commander and boy it is nice, distributes the weight nicely and keeps the gun close to my side.


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Dub (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks really nice.

Looks like a very comfortable IWB that also makes it possible to reholster with one hand.


----------



## Greenhead (Aug 17, 2019)

Had this paddle holster Meade for my wife. Purdue Gear in Jasper. All hand tooled.


----------



## Dub (Aug 20, 2019)

@Capt Quirk can you post some more of your leather holsters here?


You’ve got some strong talent and it’d be nice to see more of your work.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 20, 2019)

Greenhead said:


> Had this paddle holster Meade for my wife. Purdue Gear in Jasper. All hand tooled.


That's nice!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 20, 2019)

I


Dub said:


> @Capt Quirk can you post some more of your leather holsters here?
> 
> 
> You’ve got some strong talent and it’d be nice to see more of your work.


Thank you, I like doing these. I may have a couple coming up, and one I just want to do, that I think you will like.


----------

